# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Vlasnici Brevi sjedalica - trebam pomoc

## Ancica

Molila bih sve koji imaju kombinirane Brevi sjedalice za novorodencad i malu djecu (znaci mogu se montirati i u smjeru i suprotno smjera voznje) za malecnu pomoc.

Za svaku od tih sjedalica treba mi slijedeca informacija:  Koja je boja pojasa na uputama koje su nalijepljene na sjedalicu za montiranje u smjeru voznje a koja je boja pojasa za montiranje suprotno smjera voznje.  Jedna bi trebala bit crvena a druga plava.

Takoder, mi mozete reci gdje ste kupili vasu (Brevi, kombiniranu) sjedalicu?

----------


## Ancica

Unaprijed hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Ja sam svoju dobila na poklon; piše da je od 0-18,  je li to takva? 
Znam da je na naljepnici na sjedalici crtež s različitim bojama pojaseva, ali sad je mrak, a ja se bojim mraka (šala - auto u garaži). 
Ako nitko drugi je javi, mogu ja pogledati sutra ujutro pa napisati. Ako nije kasno  :/

----------


## Amalthea

Slika je na
http://www.twoleftfeet.co.uk/grandprixbg.jpg

Je li to ta koju tražiš?

----------


## Brunda

Ovakvu kao što je na slici imamo i mi, ali mislim da Ancica ne traži tu. Ta se montira samo u smjeru vožnje, znači ne može biti od 0.

----------


## Ancica

Je, takvu/e trazim.  Grand Prix se montira u oba smjera.  Indikacija za to ti je ako pise da je 0-18 kg.

Amalthea, pogledaj kad stignes, info mi treba u slijedecih par dana.

Brunda, mozes li ti virnut na svoju?

U stvari mi treba da sto vise vas pogleda svoju sjedalicu ako imate tu/te.

Naisli smo na jedan problem dosada i to na nekoliko Brevija (sto se tice ovih uputa) pa bih htjela vidjeti koliko je rasiren.

----------


## Brunda

Pogledam sutra. 
Ne znam na koji ti problem misliš, ali ja sam skužila da se jako teško pravilno montira jer se onaj pipac (kukica) koja treba držati remen od auta jako teško pričvrsti da drži. 
ne znam gdje je kupljena jer je poklon, ali mogu pitati.

----------


## Ancica

> Ne znam na koji ti problem misliš, ali ja sam skužila da se jako teško pravilno montira jer se onaj pipac (kukica) koja treba držati remen od auta jako teško pričvrsti da drži.


Da, i s tim smo upoznati   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

mislim da i ja imam takvu sjedalicu, ali nisam primjetila dvije boje remenja

----------


## Ancica

> mislim da i ja imam takvu sjedalicu, ali nisam primjetila dvije boje remenja


Ne dvije boje remenja same sjedalice nego je na jednoj slici sigurnosni pojas vozila pokazan jednom bojom kako se provlaci kroz sjedalicu, a na drugoj drugom.

----------


## Ancica

Vidi Brevi Grand Prix, drugi red slika odozdola, prva slika s lijeva.

----------


## Audrey

Mi imamo takvu sjedalicu kao na linku kojeg je dala Amalthea. Sjedalica je iz Turbolimača na Žitnjaku.
Nisam baš načisto što bi trebalo pogledati, da li samo boje pojaseva koje su prikazane na uputama (te upute su u priručniku ili na zadnjoj strani sjedalice?), ili da probamo sjedalicu montirati prema tim uputama da vidimo je li to uopće moguće. Mi nismo imali većih problema oko montaže, ali probali smo samo u smjeru vožnje, i stvarno jest ona crvena kopča za zahaklati pojas malo 'tvrda'.

----------


## Ancica

Trebaju mi ni vise ni manje slijedece informacije:




> Na uputi za montiranje u smjeru voznje, pojas vozila nacrtan je _____ bojom.
> 
> Na uputi za montiranje suprotno smjeru voznje, pojas vozila nacrtan je _____ bojom.


Jedna boja ce biti plava, druga crvena.  Treba mi informacija koja je na kojoj uputi.

----------


## Ancica

Audrey, upute na koje mislim su one koje su naljepljene na samu sjedalicu.

Hvala za info o TL-u  :Smile: 

Ako tko ide u TL uskoro, mi moze pogledati koje su boje na tamnosnjim Brevi sjedalicama?

----------


## Mukica

Ana
idemj a skocit u auto pa cu ti poslikat i poslat fotku.
O.K.??

i moja je kupljena u TL prije 2 god.

----------


## Mukica

fotkala i poslala ti fotke

----------


## Ancica

Primila.  Hvala.   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

A, jesam brza, preduhitrile ste me!   :Embarassed:  

Ma, nema veze, glavno da ste riješile.

Napomena: mi smo odustali od te sjedalice kad je bila montirana u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje, jer smo imali gadne poteškoće namjestiti je. Jedva smo ju nekako stavili u potreban nagib (s dvije dekice), ali kako god nalijegali na nju, jednostavno ju nismo mogli dovoljno učvrstiti, nego je plesala lijevo-desno. Možda je problem u pojasevima auta, a ne u samoj autosjedalici (ne znam) pa smo radije koristili onu koja je došla s GRACO kolicima.

Ali, zato je sada, kada je okrenuta u smjeru vožnje, čvrsta, čvrsta! Kao na jednom prilogu od prije par mjeseci iz emisije "Dobro jutro Hrvatska"   :Wink:

----------


## litala

> Na uputi za montiranje u smjeru voznje, pojas vozila nacrtan je crvenom bojom.
> 
> Na uputi za montiranje suprotno smjeru voznje, pojas vozila nacrtan je plavom bojom.



tako je na nasoj sjedalici. htjela sam slikat, al je papiric izblijedio i ispran pa se na fotki slabo vidi. kupljena je na proljece 2000. u puli, u ducanu "mami bimbi".

----------


## Ancica

> A, jesam brza, preduhitrile ste me!   
> 
> Ma, nema veze, glavno da ste riješile.


Nismo!  Trebaju mi ovi podaci za sto vise Brevi sjedalica koje su kod nas u opticaju!  Zato molim da SVI koji imaju takvu sjedalicu mi jave koje su boje na NJIHOVIM sjedalicama.

Amalthea, ako ti nije problem, jel mozes pogledat i svoju?

----------


## Ancica

> Na uputi za montiranje u smjeru voznje, pojas vozila nacrtan je crvenom bojom.
> 
> Na uputi za montiranje suprotno smjeru voznje, pojas vozila nacrtan je plavom bojom.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> tako je na nasoj sjedalici. htjela sam slikat, al je papiric izblijedio i ispran pa se na fotki slabo vidi. kupljena je na proljece 2000. u puli, u ducanu "mami bimbi".


Litala, hvala.  Tvoja je dobra odnosno onak kak treba biti (plavo suprotno smjeru voznje, crveno u smjeru voznje).

Mukicina, kao i neke druge na koje smo naletili tijekom pregleda su obrnuto (i stoga krivo) kodirane bojom.

----------


## Ancica

Ah, da, i jos nekaj.

Ako su upute KRIVO kodirane, znaci za suprotno smjeru voznje pojas je crven a za u smjeru voznje je plavi, trebaju mi i slijedeci podaci:  Na etiketi atesta, gdje pise E i neki broj pa zaokruzeni, ispod tog ima dva broja.  Prvi pocinje sa 03.  Trebaju mi obadva ova broja plus ovaj broj pored E.

Zasto mi trebaju ovi podaci?

Zato jer je kodiranje uputa bojama striktno odredeno jednom od odredbi standarda kojeg te sjedalice trebaju zadovoljavati.  Uz to, tocke koje su na samoj rami sjedalice a koje pokazuju na kojem mjestu kroz ramu sjedalice treba pojas prolaziti isto su kodirane bojama.  Kod sjedalica na koje smo naisli da imaju krivo kodirane upute na slikovnom prikazu na naljepnici na samoj sjedalici te tocke nisu krivo kodirane pa, kako se ne slazu sa bojama koje su na slikovnoj uputi cesto uzrokuju zbunjenost kod montiranja a nerijetko i neispravno namjestanje sjedalice u vozilo.

U tijeku je priprema pisma nadleznim tijelima o ovom problemu (i nekim drugima na koje smo naisli) pa nam je stoga bitno vidjeti koliko je ovaj problem rasiren, da li je ogranicen na samo odredenu podgrupu tih sjedalica (kiks u proizvodnji u odredenoj sihti pa nam stoga trebaju gore spomenuti brojevi) i opcenito sakupiti sto vise podataka.

----------


## Amalthea

Uf, heb..., pa moja je krivo kodirana.

Eto ti podaci:

E3
0-18 kg
0355637
0319127
ECE R44/03

Autosjedalica je poklon pa ću podatke o porijeklu poslati na pp.

----------


## Lu

mi imamo takvu auto sjedalicu i montirana je u smjeru voznje...medjutim nikako je nismo mogli kvalitetno montirati jer kako god stavili plesala je po sjedalu i mislim da bi u prvom zavoju mali izletio na pod zajedno s njom. iako smo sve napravili po uputama, kojim btw nije bilo na hrvatskom.
uglavnom vezali smo je gurtnama za sic od auta osim sta je vezana i po uputama.
ne znam jesmo mi nesto krivo zabrijali (a isprobali smo sve zivo) i sad cekamo pregled da vidimo...

----------


## Kore

I mi imamo tu sjedalicu, javim podatke u ponedjeljak ujutro.

Mi smo bili na pregledu u 7 mj. i nije nam rečeno da postoji neki problem s tom sjedalicom iako ja nisam zadovljna. Čini mi se da prviše pleše i da nije dovoljno čvrsta na sicu.
A koliko god da stegnem remenčiće, moj Filip uspije u toku vožnje izvući ruku, pa moram stati da ga ponovo vežem..., sve u svemu razmišljam o kupovini nove stolice.

----------


## Amalthea

Heh, niti mi nemamo upute na hrvatskom (makar meni to nije problem, ali nekome može biti)  :?

----------


## Lu

nije ni meni problem to sa uputama na hrvatskom ali znam da po zakonu moraju osigurati...a to nisam znala kad sam kupovala.
a da plese na sicu...plese i to poprilicno.
i tek me sad ulovila panika kad sam procitala topic "ni 100m bez auto sjedalice"

----------


## Ancica

> mi imamo takvu auto sjedalicu i montirana je u smjeru voznje...medjutim nikako je nismo mogli kvalitetno montirati jer kako god stavili plesala je po sjedalu i mislim da bi u prvom zavoju mali izletio na pod zajedno s njom. iako smo sve napravili po uputama, kojim btw nije bilo na hrvatskom.
> uglavnom vezali smo je gurtnama za sic od auta osim sta je vezana i po uputama.
> ne znam jesmo mi nesto krivo zabrijali (a isprobali smo sve zivo) i sad cekamo pregled da vidimo...


Lu, dodite na pregled ako ikako mozete.  Sjedalica se u principu moze dobro namjestit jedino sto kopca za fiksiranje pojasa cesto zafrkava (mislimo da je problem u dizajnu) pa se sjedalica s vremena na vrijeme treba ponovo "pritegnuti".

----------


## Ancica

> I mi imamo tu sjedalicu, javim podatke u ponedjeljak ujutro.


Hvala!



> Mi smo bili na pregledu u 7 mj. i nije nam rečeno da postoji neki problem s tom sjedalicom iako ja nisam zadovljna. Čini mi se da prviše pleše i da nije dovoljno čvrsta na sicu.


Ovaj problem s kodiranjem smo uocili tek naknadno.  Kod plesanja je problem u kopci za fiksiranje koja rijetko kad radi kak bi trebala (kao sto sam napisala u prethodnom postu).  To je takoder jedna od primjedbi koja ce ici u ovoj seriji pisama.



> A koliko god da stegnem remenčiće, moj Filip uspije u toku vožnje izvući ruku, pa moram stati da ga ponovo vežem...


Probaj ga nauciti da to ne radi   :Heart:

----------


## Kore

[/quote]
Probaj ga nauciti da to ne radi   :Heart: [/quote]

Učim ga učim, ali to se svodi na to da svako tolko stajem i ponovno pritežem, a moje najdraže uživa u tome...
Opčenito sam primjetila da otpor prema sjedalici kod nas traje već dosta dugo, iako sam na više mjesta čitala da je to faza i da trba ostati dosljedan, što ja jesam i namjeravam ostati.
Filip kad ulazimo u auto prstom pokazuje na stolicu i kaže: "Mama tu".
Ja ga pitam: "A di ćeš onda ti?"
On prstom pokazuje suvozačevo mjesto i kaže: "Ja ću tu"
Sunce mamino!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Call his bluff   :Laughing:  Probaj se onda sjesti u njegovu sjedalicu i zakopcati pa ga pitaj jel moze to tako?

Nagradi ga kada se vozi bez da se izvuce tako da ga ukljucis u vezanje.  Nek se na kraju voznje "sam" otkopca, uz tvoju pomoc i na pocetku slijedece voznje "sam" zakopca, opet uz tvoju pomoc, naravno.  Ako izvuce ruku iz pojasa tijekom voznje, gubi tu privilegiju za tu voznju i slijedecu.

Za kraj, ako niti to ne pali, reci mu da ako se nece vezati odnosno ako se nastavi izvlaciti iz pojasa da vise nece moci ici s tobom u autu.  I budi tu dosljedna.

----------


## Mukica

nije mi opce jasno kak izvuce ruku ak si ga dovoljno cvrsto vezala

ja meliti jedva zakopcam sjedalicu kak su joj remeni "na knap"... ona se buni prvih 3 min da ju zulja, a onda kad vidi da opce ne reagiram pomiri se sa sudbinom i mirno sjedi i vise ju nis ne zulja

----------


## Lu

obavezno cemo doci...ono crveno se voli odkeljit kad se zakopca glavni pojas.

----------


## Ancica

Amalthea, tvoja je Grand Prix?

Kora, Lu, kad mi javite koji su kodovi, ako su krivi ajd mi napisite i model sjedalice (Grand Prix ili neki drugi?).

----------


## mamaja

Tek sad sam vidjela ovaj topic. I mi imamo ovu sjedalicu, sutra ću pogledati upute pa ti javim. Naša je kupljena u TL u Osijeku prije mjesec-dva.
Btw. naša je montirana suprotno od smjera vožnje i super čvrsto stoji. Morali smo staviti one "crve" od spužve ispod da dobijemo nagib i od kad ju je Janoccka montirala   :Heart:   nije se pomakla ni milimetar.

----------


## Amalthea

Aha, Grand Prix.

mamaja, onda izgleda da je stvar i u pojasevima od auta. Ja svoju jednostavno nisam mogla učvrstiti NIKAKO u suprotnom smjeru. Plesala je kao da sam ju na led postavila!  :/

----------


## Ancica

> Aha, Grand Prix.
> 
> mamaja, onda izgleda da je stvar i u pojasevima od auta. Ja svoju jednostavno nisam mogla učvrstiti NIKAKO u suprotnom smjeru. Plesala je kao da sam ju na led postavila!  :/


Amalthea, jesi li sigurna da si dobro provukla pojas, odnosno tamo gdje treba biti provucen?

----------


## mamaja

Kod mene je krivo označeno - crveno u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje, a plavo u smijeru vožnje.
piše: E3
0355637
0326342
kupljena u Turbo limaču

----------


## Amalthea

Ančica, evo razloga za pregled autosjedalica na sjeverozapadu  :D

----------


## Ancica

> Na uputi za montiranje u smjeru voznje, pojas vozila nacrtan je crvenom bojom.
> 
> Na uputi za montiranje suprotno smjeru voznje, pojas vozila nacrtan je plavom bojom.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> tako je na nasoj sjedalici. htjela sam slikat, al je papiric izblijedio i ispran pa se na fotki slabo vidi. kupljena je na proljece 2000. u puli, u ducanu "mami bimbi".


Litala, da li je na etiketi vidljiv broj pored zaokruzenog E?

Takoder, jel mozes vidjeti da li na etiketi sa uputama za montiranje pise za koju kategoriju mase se koristi koji sistem?  Odnosno, da li pise da se sjedalica montira suprotno smjeru voznje kod djece 0-10/13 kg a u smjeru voznje 9-18 kg?

Amalthea, kore, Lu, jel mozete i vi pogledat ovo zadnje?

----------


## klmama

ančica, imam je i ja. sutra ujutro ti javim boje pojasa. kupljena 99 u TL.

----------


## Brunda

Nama je dobro kodirano, crveno u smjeru vožnje i plavo suprotno od smjera vožnje. Ostalo nisam uspjela pročitati jer su je Fidjići   :Heart:   tako čvrsto zakeljili za sic da ne mogu pomaknuti niti toliko da to pročitam.

----------


## Ancica

Brunda, fala  :Smile:

----------


## Audrey

Nama isto nije dobro kodirano, tj. suprotno smjeru vožnje je crveno, a u smjeru je plavo. Brojevi su:
E3
0355637
0319381
ECE R44/03

----------


## Kore

Dakle
Naša sjedalica je Grand Prix, kupljena u TL 2004, u kojem ne znam jel je bila poklon.
I kod nas je krivo označeno.
Plavo u smjeru vožnje, crvrno u suprotno od smjera vožnje.
Podaci:
E3
0355637
0303276
ECE R44/03
MM je to skužio već kod prvog postavljanja i sjećem se da mi je rekao da s tim uputstvom nešto ne štima.
E sa ovo za kilažu ne znam, mislim da na toj naljepnici na samoj sjedalici piše 0-18, ali imam pred sobom upute u kojima kaže:
_This child car safety seat has been designed and approved for children from birth to a weight of 18 kg (approximately 4 years of age). It has a double standars approval:
-GROUP 0 (from birth up to a weight of 10 kg)
-GROUP 1 (from 9kg up to 18 kg in weight)
Ak trba još nešto - tu sam!_

----------


## Amalthea

Izgleda da nam je svima kojima je krivo kodirano zajednički podebljani broj, dok se onaj ispod njega razlikuje.

E3
0-18 kg
*0355637*
0319127
ECE R44/03

Ančica, ja ne mogu naći upute... ako nađem, javim, ali trenutno nisu na mjestu gdje sam mislila da jesu   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kore

E da zaboravih napisati da u uputama piše da za položaj u smjeru vožnje djete mora biti preko 9 kg.

----------


## Ancica

> Izgleda da nam je svima kojima je krivo kodirano zajednički podebljani broj, dok se onaj ispod njega razlikuje.
> 
> E3
> 0-18 kg
> *0355637*
> 0319127
> ECE R44/03


Ovaj podebljani broj je broj certifikata standarda za taj model sjedalice.  Ovaj drugi broj je serijski broj proizvodnje pojedinacne sjedalice.  "3" od E3 znacio da je taj model sjedalice dobio atest sigurnosti od strane talijanskih nadleznih institucija.

Dobar je znak da sve problematicne sjedalice dijele zajednicki broj certifikata jer to znaci da je problem izoliran pa mu je stoga lakse i naci mu rjesenje nego da je rasiren preko cijelog spektra tih sjedalica.




> Ančica, ja ne mogu naći upute... ako nađem, javim, ali trenutno nisu na mjestu gdje sam mislila da jesu


Nemoj brinut, dobila sam jucer skaniranu kopiju.  Odnosno nemoj brinut zbog mene, ali ih nadi tako da su ti pri ruci kad ti zatrebaju, najbolje u autu.

Upute koje imam skenirane imaju gresku (barem u engleskoj i francuskoj verziji) a to je da kod uputa o montiranju u smjeru voznje pise da se sjedalica _mora_ tako koristiti kada dijete ima masu vecu od 9 kg sto je (ili bi trebalo biti) netocno.  Trebalo bi pisati 10 kg umjesto 9, a da se nakon 9 _moze_ tako koristiti.

----------


## mamaja

> Trebalo bi pisati 10 kg umjesto 9, a da se nakon 9 _moze_ tako koristiti.


znači kad napunimo deset kila moramo je okrenuti. a ja sam mislila da je bolje da je sjedalica što duže prema nazad.

----------


## Kore

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Trebalo bi pisati 10 kg umjesto 9, a da se nakon 9 _moze_ tako koristiti.
> 
> 
> znači kad napunimo deset kila moramo je okrenuti. a ja sam mislila da je bolje da je sjedalica što duže prema nazad.


Ma ne, ja mislim da je Ancica htjela reći da se dijete od 10 kila pa više može okrenuti prema naprijed,a ne da se to abavezno mora napraviti, kao što piše u uputama.

----------


## Ancica

> mamaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ancica prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne, Kore, mamaja je u pravu.  Ova sjedalica se ne bi smjela koristiti montirana suprotno smjeru voznje ako je dijete preraslo 10 kg.  Po uputama koje dolaze s ovom sjedalicom ona se koristi montirana suprotno smjeru voznje SAMO za grupu 0, a to je 0-10 kg.

----------


## Ancica

Upute na koje se odnosi moj komentar su slijedece:

Brevi, 0-18 kg
Grupa 0
Grupa I

----------


## puros

> Pogledam sutra. 
> Ne znam na koji ti problem misliš, ali ja sam skužila da se jako teško pravilno montira jer se onaj pipac (kukica) koja treba držati remen od auta jako teško pričvrsti da drži. 
> ne znam gdje je kupljena jer je poklon, ali mogu pitati.


i ja pogledam sutra jer je sada mrak. ah, koliko je jadna ivarica imala problema s bembovom aut.sjed. užas! a o kukicama za pojas da ne govorimo. inače, kupljena je u turbolimača - iako smo je dobili na poklon znam da je kupljena tamo.

----------


## okruglica

jel mi može neko reći kako ste zadovoljni sa brevi kombiniranim sjedalicama?nama treba za našu malu bucu.tili smo uzeti ili brevi ili bubu sjedalicu (isti je proizvođač,bar tako kažu u TL).malena ima 6 miseci i 9,5kg-dr.kaže preuhranjena a samo je na prsima  :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

> jel mi može neko reći kako ste zadovoljni sa brevi kombiniranim sjedalicama?


Na stranu što se užasno teško montira (mi smo ju dvaput montirali u auto, dvaput se posvađali jer smo se najašili po njoj da ju propisno fiksiramo), dijete se jako znoji u njoj usprkos klimi. Materijal je presintetički i ne izgleda mi baš udobno. Dobili smo ju na poklon pa nismo mogli puno birati. Slijedeću kupujemo i biramo sami, ove mi je dosta.

----------

